# Classic Group Gasket



## Jackm (Feb 4, 2013)

Just replaced the group gasket on my Gaggia (Phillips) Classic. the machine works perfectly again but when the portafilter is engaged the handle goes round to the 4 o'clock position instead of stopping at 6. obviously the new gasket (supplied by Happy Donkey) is not thick enough. Where can I get one that is the correct thickness?


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I replaced mine and the same thing the handle now goes far right stopping at as you say about 4 o'clock. But it doesn't leak and works fine so I haven't worried about it.......should I?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Did you order the 8mm or the 8.5mm version?

You may need the thicker one

If it works though, no immediate rush


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Does 0.5mm make such a difference?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Shims are available to adjust the thickness of the group seal: Rubber = +0.5mm, card = +0.3mm


----------



## Andy Blyth (Jan 1, 2011)

So far as I understand, an 8mm will make the PF stop at about 4 o'clock, an 8.5mm at 6 o'clock and the 9mm (which I currently have and am in the process of replacing) at about 8 o'clock.

I have ordered the 8.5mm from Coffee Hit.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/group-head-rubber-gasket-8-5mm

I should receive it in the next couple of days. I can report back regarding fitting if you like?

Regards

Andy


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Willie Ekaslike said:


> Does 0.5mm make such a difference?


As the P/F locks in by a taper equivalent to a thread then yes it does make a considerable difference.


----------



## Jackm (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Andy. Let me know if 8.5mm gasket cures the problem. Although I am learning to live with my wonky handle!


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

My classic seems to gave a mind of it's own, most times it locks in at 8, but every so often it hoes to 6. No leaks so I assume it's not a big deal.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

maths15 said:


> My classic seems to gave a mind of it's own, most times it locks in at 8, but every so often it hoes to 6. No leaks so I assume it's not a big deal.


Are you overfilling the basket at times? Try inserting P/F then remove and check there is NOT an indent in the coffee puck, you should have a small clearance between coffee and screen.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

I don't think I am, there is quite a bit of clearance between the coffee and top of the basket. I'll check it though as I am still finding my feet with the while process and could be making a rookie mistake.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Are you overfilling the basket at times? Try inserting P/F then remove and check there is NOT an indent in the coffee puck, you should have a small clearance between coffee and screen.


I don't think I am, there is quite a bit of clearance between the coffee and top of the basket. I'll check it though as I am still finding my feet with the while process and could be making a rookie mistake.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nope, it stays at 8 even when empty. As it's not causing any issues that I can tell of, please correct me if it does, I'll leave it as it is.


----------



## maths15 (Nov 25, 2012)

It seems I was over filling the basket way too much. With 17g it turns to six o'clock and the coffee taste so much better.


----------

